# How to distinguish between a wild pigeon and a tippler ?



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

How to distinguish between a wild pigeon which we find in our cities and a tippler pigeon in terms of looks.I know its easy to identify a homer pigeon,similarly is their anyway to identify a tippler pigeon ???


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

aside from color patterns. Most tipplers don't have any of the homer patterns really. There are different kinds of high flyers with different shapes and what not. Some all tall and slim, others are really tiny and some look a lot like rollers or tumblers.


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

Paki Tipplers said:


> aside from color patterns. Most tipplers don't have any of the homer patterns really. There are different kinds of high flyers with different shapes and what not. Some all tall and slim, others are really tiny and some look a lot like rollers or tumblers.


Yeah,this is what making the confusion,it seems each country has there-own type of tipplers,and they look entirely different from tipplers from other countries.Some of the English tipplers which i saw in internet just looks like ferals.Only think which i can identifying without confusion is the teddy pigeons....!!!


----------



## abkhan (Feb 15, 2011)

boneyrajan.k said:


> Yeah,this is what making the confusion,it seems each country has there-own type of tipplers,and they look entirely different from tipplers from other countries.Some of the English tipplers which i saw in internet just looks like ferals*.Only think which i can identifying without confusion is the teddy pigeons....!!! *


they are outta world arnt they !


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

Yeah,most of the pakisthani breeds have a definite look,but most of the english tipplers just looks like ferals


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

They don't look like ferals to me  Tipplers are most commonly grizzles.


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

MaryOfExeter said:


> They don't look like ferals to me  Tipplers are most commonly grizzles.


I see a lot of blue bar tipplers in various sites,which they call as "English tipplers " which to me looks similar to the common city pigeons.....i don't know whether its right or wrong .So There is no blue bar English tipplers ???
Here are some links...
http://wearside.tipplers.org.uk/wp-...ve-black-all-hens-that-have-national-wins.jpg
http://wearside.tipplers.org.uk/?page_id=100
If i see these pigeons somewhere in my city,i would definitely misinterpret them as ferals...
I love ferals,that's a different story


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

*Look at my own pet pigeon,she was also a feral city pigeon....until she found me *


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

What do u guys think about the above bird ?


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

Looks like some mix of some short. Probably mixed with tumbler or is a tumbler. I say that because of the feathered feet.


----------



## shibu trippler (Oct 13, 2011)

the most easy way is to see their eyes,most tipplers have white or pearl eye where as street pigeons have mostly red eye.and if u notice tipplers have different flying action with tail feathers little or more spread and wings movement is slow whereas street pigeons go like a rocket with first wing flapping and tail feathers hold tightly,they only spread when they land,take a turn n while takeoff.and another thing ,in india we dont have tipplers,they are actually highfliers and i have given u some idea about them.hope u can distinguish .


----------



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

Yeah. Eye color is the easiest way....
The flying pattern also different when compared to ferals.


----------



## Abdulbaki (Jul 31, 2013)

I don't keep tipplers so ...
from observation an English tippler is nothing like a feral they have long wings and tails and different eye color than the wild type .. also the tipplers you breed there have a common color and most of the time grizzle with false pearl eye If I remembers.


----------

